# Ranitomeya uakarii 12x12x18"



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Purchased these beauties and their tank.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I think all _Ranitomeya_ are crazy beautiful -- those sure are. 

Any lineage info?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: Ranitomeya uakarii 12x12x18&quot;*



Socratic Monologue said:


> I think all _Ranitomeya_ are crazy beautiful -- those sure are.
> 
> Any lineage info?


They are from Understory Enterprises, originally.
And thanks! I couldn't pass up this deal, plus it was local


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

And a better frog picture









Such bold beautiful frogs.


----------



## @eco.tyler (Jun 14, 2019)

Pics never do these fellas justice!

tyler


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Found the three of them on a couple of leaves, managed a couple of decent shots before they hopped off.


----------



## Lucano (Aug 21, 2017)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Found the three of them on a couple of leaves, managed a couple of decent shots before they hopped off.


Absolutely stunning.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

First froglet from this group


----------



## Bmoli15 (Apr 18, 2020)

fishingguy12345 said:


> First froglet from this group



Do you let your Ranitomya raise their own young or do you pull the tads out? Any reason why you do the one and not the other? Beautiful frogs and congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Bmoli15 said:


> Do you let your Ranitomya raise their own young or do you pull the tads out? Any reason why you do the one and not the other? Beautiful frogs and congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not all Ranitomeya will raise their own tads.

Ranitomeya uakarii do not take care of their eggs/tads, so you need to pull them.


----------



## Bmoli15 (Apr 18, 2020)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Not all Ranitomeya will raise their own tads.
> 
> Ranitomeya uakarii do not take care of their eggs/tads, so you need to pull them.



Oh wow I didn’t know this, I’m about to begin a 12x12x18 build and thought all Ranitomeya cared for their young. I guess I’ll have to keep searching, I am really leaning to Benedicta since they are relatively bold. Do the raise their young by chance? I really wanted something with color since the only others are Santa Isabels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Bmoli15 said:


> Oh wow I didn’t know this, I’m about to begin a 12x12x18 build and thought all Ranitomeya cared for their young. I guess I’ll have to keep searching, I am really leaning to Benedicta since they are relatively bold. Do the raise their young by chance? I really wanted something with color since the only others are Santa Isabels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure I have an answer for you on the Benedicta, sorry.

From what I've read R. sirensis, R. Amazonica, R. Imitator are known to care for their young.


----------



## Bmoli15 (Apr 18, 2020)

fishingguy12345 said:


> I'm not sure I have an answer for you on the Benedicta, sorry.
> 
> From what I've read R. sirensis, R. Amazonica, R. Imitator are known to care for their young.



Well thank you anyways and I’ll start looking at those darts as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

fishingguy12345 said:


> From what I've read R. sirensis, R. Amazonica, R. Imitator are known to care for their young.


The facultative _Ranitomeya_ are all and only the members of the vanzolinii genetic group: _sirensis, imitator, vanzolinii,_ and _flavovittata_.

_R. amazonica_ and _variabilis_ are documented to engage in brood parasitism (dad brings another lady home and feeds her eggs/tads to his kids) in the wild.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Froglet seems to be doing well, nice sturdy-looking legs.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Update: second froglet looking good









I've started a new build to rehouse the adults into an 18x18x24" exo terra. Progress so far:


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

More progress:


----------



## mikemakesapps (Mar 11, 2019)

Looks cool, I like those branches, can't wait to see when it's planted!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

In their new tank, exploring:


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: Ranitomeya uakarii 12x12x18&quot;*

Chilling on a seru pod


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Keeping lookout (right at the front of their vivarium since that's where the shade goes)


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Those are great looking frogs. How do they act?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Fahad said:


> Those are great looking frogs. How do they act?


They're a bit divided. Either really bold, or really shy. One routinely sits in the open to survey what's going on around the tank while the others sit in semi-secluded spots. 

Even when they're mating they tend to stay out of the most visible parts of the tank.


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

Wow those are some great shots! Out of curiosity, did you use your phone or a camera?



fishingguy12345 said:


> They're a bit divided. Either really bold, or really shy. One routinely sits in the open to survey what's going on around the tank while the others sit in semi-secluded spots.
> 
> Even when they're mating they tend to stay out of the most visible parts of the tank.


And I absolutely agree with this assesment.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Androgynoid said:


> Wow those are some great shots! Out of curiosity, did you use your phone or a camera?


Those pictures are with my phone (I'm still trying to get a handle on how to take better pictures of my frogs with my phone)


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Those pictures are with my phone (I'm still trying to get a handle on how to take better pictures of my frogs with my phone)


If your phone has a "portrait" mode definitely shoot frogs using it. It definitely helps to make them 'pop'.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

minorhero said:


> If your phone has a "portrait" mode definitely shoot frogs using it. It definitely helps to make them 'pop'.


Thanks! I'll give it a try. It has what's supposed to be a great portrait mode


----------

